# How do I repair my boat hull???



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

The trailer lost a rubber pad. Last week when loading after fishing i heard an awful scraping noise. This is what i found when I got home. Can this be repaired with a patch or some kind of filler. It's still very solid underneath. No soft spots and no water leaking that i can tell. I would like to do this myself if possible, but i have never done any fiberglass work of any kind. Any info would be appreciated!!!

Thanks,
Michael L.

The boat is an 18ft OMC center console.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ouch, that looks like more than I'd try to work myself. I'm sure you'll find some help here though. Thanks for posting, I'll be taking a really good look at my trailer the next time I put the boat in the water that's for sure!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

theres one shop at airport and old palafox, never used them but passed everyday


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sig I think your talking about Elton Bowling Fiberglass. Good Guy!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I would have a licensed and insured expert repair this if it were my vessel. *

*You may want to turn this into your insurance company, if you have one.*

*I would not put it in the water until an expert looked at it.*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It can be patched to where you couldn't even tell it was damaged. The biggest problem is blending gelcoat to match.


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

This is an old boat. Not really worried about the looks of the repair as much as the peace of mind.

I do have a friend who does fiberglass repair coming to look at it now that you guys have made me nervous about doing it myself. :no:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You could have done it, it is a piece of cake.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

the glass in that keel is pretty thick but that still needs attention before it goes back in the water. If you have never worked with fiberglass my suggestion would get someone else to do it or the very least help you with. It will probably need to be scarfed out with a grinder 6 to 8 inches each side of the gouge and built up in layer, then faired and paint or gel coat. Certainly more work than it appears to be.

Next time i would back the trailer in a bit deeper.

KP


----------

